# Outdoor Grow Setup help



## flying LG (May 1, 2006)

hey guys i plan on doing a grow this yr.  Im gonna plant directly in the ground, but im digging up the ground in my area cuz the soil is shit, and im puttin in new soil.  My question is how deep shood i dig the area so that the roots have enuf room to grow (2-3 ft?)  

Also how far apart should i plant each plant from one another?

And lastly should i spray my plants with pesticides at first? or only if i have signs of pests? or can i spray the soil with pesticides?

im a newbie thanks for the time, later


----------

